# Where is the cubing community at? [poll]



## Hunter (Jun 23, 2012)

Just check the box of where you are at solving the 3x3. I think it will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

1:30+
Sub 1:00

I am in between those two.. um.. which do I tick?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 23, 2012)

Most people I know are around Sub 20 but I guess you have to take into account that there are lots of new people too? IDK


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2012)

Quite a few of people have gotten very fast too tho..
Add sub-8 too btw and sub9


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 23, 2012)

There needs to be like, sub-12 as well, because there are quite a few sub-12 and it's overflowing the sub-15 category.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 23, 2012)

Sub 12 and a sub 10?

Nah.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 24, 2012)

so many sub 15's lol wtf, i dont feel special anymore


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

In the middle of 20 and 15. Picked Sub 20.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Woah, so many sub 15's... didn't know..


----------



## RaresB (Jun 24, 2012)

wish this was public so i could check wca profiles


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 24, 2012)

So there's a sub-8 and sub-9 but not sub-12? -___-


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think sub 12 should be added...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2012)

Sub 15. Well under 15 but not close to being sub 12.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 24, 2012)

Did an average of 50 and was sub 20 today. Seems that most of the cubers are in the lower sub 20 end.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 24, 2012)

sub 14.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> wish this was public so i could check wca profiles



Not everyone has a WCA profile, and out of those who do, not everyone has times on that profile that reflect their current abilities.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 24, 2012)

I have improved a lot and my PB is around a lucky 21 seconds. I normally get between 25 and 35 seconds now.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

sub 14, sub 15 is a close enough option though.


----------



## wensley21 (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn soo many sub-15.. I need to catch up!!


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 24, 2012)

Average of 100 was 20.57, thought I was sub 20, so damn close now


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2012)

Very interesting so many are sub-15!


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 24, 2012)

sub 12 should be added to the poll... I stuck at sub 12 for a year -_-


----------



## RaresB (Jun 24, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Not everyone has a WCA profile, and out of those who do, not everyone has times on that profile that reflect their current abilities.



My purpose in doing that was to see the difference between peoples current ability and official ability and find a possible relation


----------



## Hershey (Jun 24, 2012)

Mostly sub 14 or sub 13.



5BLD said:


> Very interesting so many are sub-15!



I assume you were the one who chose sub 9?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 24, 2012)

I suffer from Chronic 16 Second Syndrome.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 24, 2012)

Why so many surprised at the sub15s? Sub15 to sub10 is a hyoooooooooge time difference.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2012)

Hershey said:


> I assume you were the one who chose sub 9?



Yes


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2012)

so close to being able to vote sub10 D:


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 24, 2012)

What's sup 60 lol.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 24, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What's sup 60 lol.



over 60.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 25, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> over 60.



Ah like super.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure why the sub9/8 were added, it's the really popular ones that need to be subdivided to get more info on.


----------



## peterbone (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this poll suffers from severe selection bias. The faster you are, the more likely you are to vote.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 25, 2012)

peterbone said:


> I think this poll suffers from severe selection bias. The faster you are, the more likely you are to vote.



I'm not sure why. It's anonymous. And people don't tend to have a problem being honest about their speeds.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Jun 25, 2012)

personally sub 45.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2012)

peterbone said:


> I think this poll suffers from severe selection bias. The faster you are, the more likely you are to vote.



The "Rubik´s Cube Quis" is not a poll, but what do you think of that (as to bias)?


----------



## Stingray970 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lot's of sub 15'ers here.

I, myself, just got to sub 30 after I did some practice on my intuitive f2l.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Not sure why the sub9/8 were added, it's the really popular ones that need to be subdivided to get more info on.



Sub-8 is a rather long way from sub-10. However I do agree with you that sub-15 to sub-10 really should be divided.


----------



## Escher (Jun 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Sub-8 is a rather long way from sub-10.



For sure, I'm pretty sure I spent far more hours practising between my first sub 10 average (in 09) and my first sub 8 average (late 10/11?).

You shouldn't be saying stuff like this though, you're an anomaly


----------

